# Birds used thorny branches for their nest, should I remove?



## cotdt (Apr 26, 2010)

My pigeon decided to use some thorny branches for his nest, which looks like it can hurt the babies. Should I remove these branches? It would destroy half their nest if I do.


----------



## Teh_Man875 (Jan 15, 2010)

Is there any possible way you can remove or clip off the thorns without harming the nest? They will most likely abandon their nest if you tamper with it.


----------



## cotdt (Apr 26, 2010)

Teh_Man875 said:


> Is there any possible way you can remove or clip off the thorns without harming the nest? They will most likely abandon their nest if you tamper with it.


They'll abandon the nest? Well, they've lived in my loft for almost a year. This is the father pigeon's first time making a nest, though.

I'll follow your advice and clip off the thorns. I'm just afraid that the pigeon sitting on the nest will break the eggs if I startle it.


----------



## cotdt (Apr 26, 2010)

Every time I snip a thorn, the pigeon would stop sitting on the eggs for 3 minutes =/


----------



## Teh_Man875 (Jan 15, 2010)

cotdt said:


> Every time I snip a thorn, the pigeon would stop sitting on the eggs for 3 minutes =/


Does he go back onto it? I usually clean out my nesting box every other day and the mother usually does the same as yours but she goes back on after 3 minutes. Only difference is that my female is very stubborn and hits me with her wing when I put my hand near her. Funny part is she still loves me and always sits on my shoulder. Did you manage to get all the thorns?


----------



## cotdt (Apr 26, 2010)

Teh_Man875 said:


> Does he go back onto it? I usually clean out my nesting box every other day and the mother usually does the same as yours but she goes back on after 3 minutes. Only difference is that my female is very stubborn and hits me with her wing when I put my hand near her. Funny part is she still loves me and always sits on my shoulder. Did you manage to get all the thorns?


I got a few thorns, but lots more to go. This pigeon is kind of dumb to have collected thorny branches, but he does not wing-slap me. They are still afraid of my hands though, but not me, they love me.

I really want these eggs to hatch. Back when the old loft was smaller we didn't have enough room for more pigeons so I ate their eggs, but now we have room.

Are your pigeons ferals or a domestic breed?


----------



## Matt Bell (May 5, 2010)

Personally I would just leave the thorns alone. I always used pine needles for nesting material and they can be very sharp, never had any problems with them poking the youngsters.


----------



## Teh_Man875 (Jan 15, 2010)

@cotdt Try to get as many as you can. Since the thorns are on a branch they would hurt the babies if they went near them after the eggs hatched. Also my birds are domesticate. I have capuchians and homers. My capuchians actually have to eggs laid right now with the two now one month old today babies in the nesting box with them. I actually give them straw to make their nests and they love it.

@Matt Since the thorns are on branches they will be a lot harder and will harm the babies if they get close to them.


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

You have to remove both parents for a few minutes, remove the thorn stcks and then release the birds back. Its always better not to disturb while the pigeons are incubating. My pigeons bring 2 inch nails from scrap wood and keep it in the nest. I just put both parents out of the nest remove the nails and they go back and continue incubation. 

If the thorn sticks are collected from outside the loft by your birds, you can use a big bowl filled with materials used for nesting (hays, stripped leves, small twigs etc) inside the loft. Keep it at a place from where they can collect and then hop or fly back to the nest.


----------



## ND Cooper (Mar 4, 2008)

I would'nt mess with it Too much, or Too often, but I would try to improve the situation.
How about a nice hot pad, lined with cushy space age foam liner/pillows, and a Sauna/pool as soon as they step out of bed? How about a Butler/maid to bring meals?
How in the H___ did they have to use thorns as nesting material?
I know, Attentive Parents. 

Nails? Sreeshs, You really have them trained don't you!


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

The nails are collected from the ash accumulated in the corner of yard. The ash comes from burned scrap wood mainly which contains a lot of nails


----------

